# LG Front load washer



## Lars Larsen (Feb 3, 2010)

*From The top*

I figured it out.
To open up the machine, remove the hinge =like plastic hardware on the top rear of the washer. Then pry straight backwards to unlock the front and the who;e top comes off easily,
Most of the components are easily accessable from the top.
I checked the water valves by removing the clamps and hoses. In short order I found that the hot water inlet valve was in fact leaking. Have to wait till tuesday to install the new piece. The good news is that it was not the circuit board ao anything expensive or complicated. The biggest hurdle turned out to be opening up the access panel and finding the part online.
Meanwhile, I studied this machine in great detail and will be able to answer questions on this type LG washer in the future.
It appears that people will have problems with the steam heater which seems easy to replace. Also, it would be wise to clean out the tub using the tub clean cycle often which is simply adding bleach and letting it clean itself out. Also, White vinigar should be used occasionally in hard water areas ( like Chicago) to keep the scaling down especially in the heater chamber.

This is a nice machine, IMHO, and this is a wonderful website.


----------



## kelleythemom (Feb 9, 2011)

*pump access*

hey lars from mars,

I have the wm2487hrm. i think the pump is clogged or dying. I can see it from the rear access pannel but it sits in the front lower right corner (looking from back) is there another way to get to this pump to try to trouble shoot the problem? Dude i have 5 kids and the laundry is piling up fast! Thanks Kelleythemom


----------



## Lars Larsen (Feb 3, 2010)

*LG washer pumping slow.*

Dearest Kelly the mom. 
I hope your piles of laundry will soon be done. It seems you simply have a clogged filter or pump. 
On the front left bottom of your front load washer should be an access hole. Have a bucket/ towels/ shop Vac handy as there will be some water coming out. 
The newer models have a screw out filter cartridge that is simple to remove. There also may be a black rubber tube with a cap on it to drain the water. 
If there is no easy access, you may have to remove the lower front panel. Anyway, the water drains from the tub through a nigh flexible rubber hose, through the filter then into the pump and out. The filter can be clogged. The intake of the pump can be clogged with hair, or a foreign object stuck in the impeller. Also, the drain hose from the pump out the back to the house drain could be clogged. If you have any problem, call me, and I'll walk you through it. You can also email pics right to my iPhone.
Thank you, hope this solves your problem.


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

kelleythemom said:


> hey lars from mars,
> 
> I have the wm2487hrm. i think the pump is clogged or dying. I can see it from the rear access pannel but it sits in the front lower right corner (looking from back) is there another way to get to this pump to try to trouble shoot the problem? Dude i have 5 kids and the laundry is piling up fast! Thanks Kelleythemom


 
not pumping out??


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

kelleythemom said:


> hey lars from mars,
> 
> I have the wm2487hrm. i think the pump is clogged or dying. I can see it from the rear access pannel but it sits in the front lower right corner (looking from back) is there another way to get to this pump to try to trouble shoot the problem? Dude i have 5 kids and the laundry is piling up fast! Thanks Kelleythemom


real easy fix, on the front panel in the lower left corner is a small access door, flip the door down and you will now be looking at the pump assembly. On the front of the pump is a large plug, unscrew it. A shop vac is very handy here as you will get a lot of water coming out. After you remove the plug you should be able to pull out the pumps filter. It will be very gross, filled with hair, lint, coins and who knows what else. Clean the filter, reassemble. Happy laundering.


----------



## dgates12 (Jan 6, 2010)

Hey Lars -
I have an LG WM2487 Steam Washer that is approximately 4 years old. Recently when adding bleach to the dispensing tray, it doesn't disperse thru the cycle. When the cycle is completed, the bleach is still full in its compartment. I've tried various cycles and all have the same results. The only time I can flush the bleach thru is putting the washer in Tub Clean mode. I've tried the basic troubleshooting that the manual says, like cleaning out the dispensing tray, running a Tub Clean cycle, etc. The problem must lie elsewhere (maybe electronic?). I would appreciate any suggestions to get this to work properly again. Thanks.


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

Here is how the dispensers work. At the specified time for either bleach or softner to dispense, the board will send power to the cold water solenoid, the cold water will fill up the dispenser cup and a siphoning action will be created emptying your dispenser. Most likely you will have to remove the top and watch to see what is happening at the dispenser. You may have to watch it for the entire wash cycle to see what happens.


----------



## Humble (Dec 31, 2011)

hey lars from mars,

I have the wm2487hrm and I was washing the other day and the machines power just shut off and will not come back on. Do you have any idea of what may have caused this? I have the checked the outlet and it's not the problem.


----------



## ziggs (Jan 28, 2012)

*error code LE*

My front end loading LG is about 5 years old. I am having my first problem with it. It starts the wash cycle loads the water and then stops and flashes LE on the display screen, and wont continue. Can anyone help? I am a technician just not on appliances.


----------



## Jacques (Jul 9, 2008)

Since you're a tech you should be able to handle this-it's the RPS-there's two different ones, depending on model & serial break.


----------



## kchelsel (Feb 17, 2012)

I have the exact same problem. So if I watch what is happening then what? Is this electrical like the person had questioned? I hate this because I found this out when my bleach did not drain and my next load was dark clothing! Ouch!
Please help.


----------



## WhistlersMother (May 31, 2012)

My front load LG has dirty standing water in the front rim, there is a very small drain hole there but it appears to be clogged all the time with crud. When I clean the pump filter there is a black drain tube on the left, when I take the cap off nothing comes out and I would guess it's clogged. Any suggestions?


----------



## Evagelion (Jul 16, 2013)

Hi

I saw the posts about LG washer not dispensing bleach properly. I am having the exact same problem as you. The machine doesn't dispense any bleach during the cycle and I end up with a full compartment at the end. The only cycle that the machine will dispense is the tube clean.

Did anybody find out what the problem was and how you fixed it?

Thank you


----------

